# Billing position by default



## torimardrey (Sep 22, 2013)

I started working 6 months ago as a receptionist/referral clerk for a small(2 physicians) clinic. I was originally hired as a biller/coder but due to an employee quitting I filled the other positions. The original biller at the office was recently fired for misconduct and now I have placed in this position by default. I am a certified coder but I have no in-office experience in billing. So of course I'm terrified lol. The physician ensured me that he will pay for any training I need from his vendor that provides his EHS. So basically I'm asking for any advice you all can provide to me on my current situation. Should I take on this position and learn from scratch or decline?


----------



## lizzette (Sep 23, 2013)

*congratulations*

hello,

You Should take the position and learn from scratch do not quit. Do you want to hired me we can help each other.


----------



## torimardrey (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to try it out but I'm stressed about it. If you are located in my area, our clinic is definitely hiring! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sheardmd (Sep 23, 2013)

I started as a receptionist at my current employer and filled the biller position 6 mos after that and learned completely from scratch.  I picked up coding later on too.  I feel like it makes me a well-rounded employee that I know how to do a lot of different positions.


----------



## torimardrey (Sep 23, 2013)

My training is entirely over the phone and i prefer one on one training. I guess I'm afraid because I'm the only one in the position but today wasn't too bad.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd say to stick with it. It's hard to get a job in billing/coding as a new biller/coder and not for a lack of open positions. The issue is that most practices are looking for billers/coders with at least 2 years experience.

Wish you the best of luck and if you need any help, that's what we're all here for.


----------



## KARLENE (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes take it , they have confidence in you.,


----------



## torimardrey (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will be using this forum for support.


----------



## tracydent (Sep 29, 2013)

*Good luck!*

I think it's important to learn as much as possible. It's a fast paced world so try not to stress too much.

Good luck!


----------



## cldavenport (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello,
Congrats on the new position! Definately take it. Although it was by default, you have a great opportunity availible to you!! I got my first position back in 1997 as a temp. Co-worker moved out of state. I inquired about position and was offered the job.....Congrats. You'll do well!!!


----------



## torimardrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the encouraging words. Everything is going good so far .


----------

